# check out my stuff



## lane (Jul 10, 2007)

8)  I`ll make it easy . just check out my web site .
www.cp-tel.net/mary/mary-index.htm
tools engines and stuff LANE


----------



## rake60 (Jul 10, 2007)

Lane I've visited your site many times.
Your models are far beyond anything I personally have ever turned out.
Your attention to detail and the highly polished finishes surpass model 
building.  
That is ART!   
I hope it will bring inspiration to this group.

Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Tom2016 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice man  Good job and keep doing :3 You inspire us!


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tom2016 said:


> Nice man  Good job and keep doing :3 You inspire us!


 
Unable to access. Seems several years out of date.

As Lane was/is an excellent machinist, perhaps you could bring things up to date.

Norman


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Norman,

Updating old posts is a no-no as you cannot edit after a certain period.

I wanted to restore all the pictures into my old posts, but am unable to do it.

John


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi John.
               I note that you are keeping very late hours!

Wishful thinking on my part.  Lane and I had many a happy exchange in the distant past.

Getting or have got old.

Regards


Norman


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

Not late Norman, early.

I am awake from about 2am onwards after a couple of hours sleep. If you do very little during the day, you need very little sleep.

John


----------



## 10K Pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> ........ If you do very little during the day, you need very little sleep.
> 
> John



Ain't that the truth!! :wall: Same problem currently.

Pete


----------



## machinedock (Apr 19, 2016)

keep it up dude


----------

